

One Laptop Per Child to transition entirely to Windows XP - alexwg
http://www.engadget.com/2008/04/21/olpc-head-of-software-and-content-resigns-possibly-over-transit/

======
Readmore
The Sugar interface is the best part of the OLPC. I would never use mine if it
ran XP, for a computer that underpowered putting Windows glut on it is a huge
mistake.

------
wmf
This headline is not accurate; XP is a rumor.

